# LOS ANGELES | 520 Mateo Street - Alloy | 119m | 35 fl | U/C



## tuckervlh (Dec 31, 2017)

*Construction goes vertical for 35-story Arts District tower*
*The project is named "Alloy"*
APRIL 27, 2022, 8:30AM | STEVEN SHARP | Urbanize LA









*Aerial view looking west*
Works Progress Architecture









*Aerial view looking south*
Works Progress Architecture









*Aerial view looking north*
Works Progress Architecture









*View of pedestrian paseo*
Works Progress Architecture









*View looking south on Mateo Street*
Works Progress Architecture









*View of pedestrian paseo*
Works Progress Architecture









*View looking north on Mateo Street*
Works Progress Architecture









*520 Mateo Street*
Google Maps


----------



## tuckervlh (Dec 31, 2017)

Construction updates as of October 11


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

it looks so lonely, I hope they will build much more 100-150m buildings at this borough


----------



## tuckervlh (Dec 31, 2017)

ALLOY | 520 Mateo St, Los Angeles, CA | September 9th 2022 | Downtown Los Angeles development


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Zaz965 said:


> it looks so lonely, I hope they will build much more 100-150m buildings at this borough


AGreed. At a glance, there seems to be enough stuff around that could be redeveloped at some point.


----------

